# RCA vs. Phillips vs. Hughes - which should I upgrade?



## cjs226 (Sep 28, 2003)

I have 3 40 hour DirecTivos, 1 RCA, 1 Phillips and 1 Hughes. I'm ready to hack one including replacing the stock drive with a 320GB. Is there any reason to choose one over the others?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

They are all the same, except for the front panel.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Hack them all, but it's up to you which one gets the 320GB


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Eenie, meenie, miney, moe. There's your choice.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> Eenie, meenie, miney, moe.


Hack your TiVo to add HMO.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Finnstang said:


> Hack your TiVo to add HMO.


... if it's smoking, let it go...


----------

